# Sail Cats?



## Diablogod269 (Apr 29, 2015)

I was wondering if anybody has insight of where to go and how to catch sail cats without having access to a boat in the pensacola area? 
I'm not even sure if that's possible, just curious. 

Thanks!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Where there is salt water there are sailcats. Out of the surf. Off your favorite pier or dock. Along accessible shore/bank. 

Just follow me when I go sheepshead or pompano fishing. Stand next to me and cast. You'll get sailcats.

#4 hook on any size line. Live, dead or pieces of shrimp, on the bottom. I have had them take the hook under a float/bobber.


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

OMG... if I catch another sail cat! 

I've caught them on anything from a sabiki rig to a 10/0 hook with bonita chunk bait fishing for small shark. Every five seconds in destin anywhere you go there are damn sail cats and hard heads. Everywhere from the jetties to the pier and bridges on the bay or even on my boat since about 3 weeks ago they have been just a constant annoyance.

Mind me asking why you want sail cats?


----------



## Diablogod269 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the replies!

I am a shark fisherman and my buddy who also targets large sharks uses them for bait. He said he's had quite a bit of luck on them... I want to put that to the test.


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

I can see that, the other day I was shark fishing the jetties and would hook large Sail cats on 10/0+ size big game hooks and would use my butcher knife to slice them up before I threw them back in the water. They water was real dirty but I didn't have a problem hooking another shark right after recasting the bait I'm sure do to the pieces of sail cat floating around.


----------



## Diablogod269 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sail Cat chum? I'm glad it worked. What sharks were you catching?


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

Uuhhmmm not really catching lol... I'm a newbie to the sport of boating and I was sitting at the end of the destin jetties.im still trying to get my leaders together. 

Newbie mistake I had straight braid on straight steel cable leader so no flex and the line popped. I'm going back out after work with a 4-500 pound mono leader on 100 pound braid 14/0 hooks with bonita chunks as bait.


----------



## Diablogod269 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yea... It happens though, we've all been there. I fish from the beach, but I use 15-17' of 400# mono followed by 12' of 480# cable on 18/0 hooks...
I'm too excited to be back down there. I arrive in Pensacola next Saturday night for 2 weeks! Ready to get the lines wet! It's going to be a very long 16 hour drive!

Let me know how you do out there with the new leaders! I'm very interested in hearing about it!


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

great report. i used 200lb mono leader about 3' long with just 90 lb 7x7 AFW cable on a 12/0 hook with a 500 lb swivel. I hooked a biggen about 5' long i want to say a bull but im no expert had some wierd spots on the back. was using my torium 20 rigged with about 400 yards of 65 power pro.

i hooked 3 others but 1 was lost because the braid it my propeller and popped the line, another 2 spit the hook. ill have pics tomorrow my buddy took him on his phone. i will be back this weekend though fishing for them big boys on nothing but 14/0 or bigger.


----------



## Diablogod269 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sweet! I'd love to hear about your next report too! Great to hear about others catching sharks!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Years ago I remember catching some monsters off the sea wall under the perdido pass bridge casting out into the pass.


----------



## Diablogod269 (Apr 29, 2015)

The sea wall... Is that the jetty I see on the maps?


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yea I've been out there and it took no more than 30 minutes to get on shark. All the dolphin boats were cheering me on during the fight got it all on video.


----------

